# Topics > Mixed reality > Augmented reality >  Mira Prism, augmented reality headset, Mira Labs Inc., Los Angeles, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Mira Labs Inc.

mirareality.com/hardware

----------


## Airicist

Mira AR Headset

Published on Jul 18, 2017




> Mira’s Prism is a $99 headset vying to become the Google Daydream of augmented reality.
> Los Angeles-based hardware startup Mira is looking to do for AR what Google Cardboard did for VR.
> The $99 Prism headset is a cheap and simple way to bring augmented reality into the home.
> The company already has the backing of big names like Sequoia, Marc Benioff and will.i.am to the tune of $1.5 million.
> The startup is using the money to develop content for the headset.
> The first units are set to ship to developers in Fall, with consumer devices following around the holidays.

----------


## Airicist

Article "The Mira Prism turns your iPhone into an augmented reality headset for $99"

by Adi Robertson
July 18, 2017

----------


## Airicist2

Introducing the Mira Prism

Jul 18, 2017

----------


## Airicist2

Mira Prism Pro Overview
May 17, 2021




> A tour of Mira's industry-leading Prism Pro augmented reality headset— all powered by your iOS smartphone.

----------

